# Removing Titles From Browsing Lists



## jason77024 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have searched the archives, FAQ, and the suggested threads, but haven't seen the following. (Apologies if I missed it, and please direct me to the proper thread. Thanks in advance.)

Basically, I'd like to have a blacklist of program titles which can be applied to my browsing. Iow, when I am browsing by time, I'd like for the sw to automatically filter out (for example) "Paid Programming." So if I am searching overnight listings on my favorites, my TiVo might tell me there's only one show on at 2am. And maybe some of my channels have no listings between 1am and 6am. No problem.

Imagine how quickly you could scroll through afternoon listings with all the various "Judge" programs removed. 

Jason

ps. Uh, how often does a suggestion on this forum get implemented?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

jason77024 said:


> ps. Uh, how often does a suggestion on this forum get implemented?


It depends on how you look at it. Every TiVo release has new features, and odds are someone has requested one of them. Conversely, the odds of any one request being implemented is fairly low.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know how often the TiVo employees even check this forum.

You can submit suggestions directly to TiVo here:

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm

But again, I don't know how often they use that information.


----------

